
Broadband bills will have to increase to pay for snooper's charter - oneeyedpigeon
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/nov/11/broadband-bills-increase-snoopers-charter-investigatory-powers-bill-mps-warned
======
oneeyedpigeon
Great; now we have the privilege of paying for our government to abuse our
privacy: win-win.

